# Paintwork inspection in Hamilton?



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Looking for someone to help out if at all possible! 

I've got a deposit on an M235i at Douglas Park BMW in Hamilton. It's fully warrantied so I have no problems with mechanicals but I'm looking for someone local to complete a paintwork inspection for me before I travel 300 miles South.. Just looking for signs of overspray, poor paint and hopefully depth checks if at all possible? I'll cover all costs incurred in travel etc and of course your time.:thumb:

I thought I had a solution with Incredible Detail but he isn't in this line of work anymore and can't even fit it in as favour as one off as he's too busy.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me, Scott.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

If you can't get anyone else (professional I mean) then I could help you out and take a look. I'm merely an amateur detailer like many but can spot swirls/overspray from a mile away. I do have a paint depth gauge however it is in my friends garage (macca666) who is currently living it up in Las Vegas that is not an option.

It maybe Sunday at the earliest I can get there.

If interested then drop me a PM.

Brian


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Hi Brian, that's very good of you and I'll keep it as an option. I realise it's a little out of your way though, so see if there's anyone else able to help first. Regards inspection - I'm expecting it to be swirled to bu66ery, not too bothered as long as it's original and not any poor repairs etc. Much appreciated, Scott.


----------

